# Trovoadas na Europa



## lsalvador (27 Jun 2013 às 16:28)

Estava a consultar o Blizortung e deparei-me com este cenário.


----------



## blade (27 Jun 2013 às 16:40)

está calor nessa zona da russia por isso é normal XD


----------

